# Ex Royal Navy & RFA mates



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

If any of you lads who are still in the land of the living who knew me from my navy days--1953/73 get in touch especially those who owed me money, if I owed them then forget about it, I`m only on the pension and can`t afford to pay back-seriously get in touch, I`d be pleased to hear from you and go over old times.

Dave.(Thumb) 

PS. 
I`ll get the good wife to put the kettle on.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

*welcome aboard*

welcome aboard mate. I was in the RFA, Retainer and a couple of wave tankers. Don't remember anyone called Ceylon 220. Regards Ronnie


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ronnie, do you remember a first class singer and ex navyman in the 50s called David Whitfield well my name when I first joined the RN was the latter, and I got that sick of senior rates asking me if I was the singer 
David Whitfield or you must be the singer,give us a song, or sing Caramia, so I took up David as my christian name and was Dave from that day on, only my mother kept me to the one she named me right up to her death 15 years ago-------so lads its: Dave (ceylon220)


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

*Dw*

Tenakwe from NZ Ceylon. Yes I remember D Caramia W but there was another ex matelot who became a famous singer but was better known as the singing bus driver and that was Matt Munroe. Not a lot of people know that and the only reason I do is because he came to a cabaret restaurant I was working in and brought the head chef up on stage who happened to be an old shipmate of his. I did Retainer 1959/60 ,wave Baron and Chief on the cod war run around Iceland. Regards Ronnie


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

Slightly off topic...

When I was taking my 2nd Mates in Hull, David Whitfield used to go into the MN Hotel on a Sunday evening and have a sing-song round the piano.


----------

